# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Pedro III

## Alejandretti

Entrevista a Pedro III. Hace un par de juegos por el medio también.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1MSJ2HlYkM

Un saludo

----------

